# Woo hoo! We got our first egg! :)



## Hammhocks (Jan 19, 2013)

I was so excited to see our first egg this morning! And a "green" one at that. So very fitting that our family name is Hamm and our first egg is green. Green Egg for the Hamm's! LOL 

I really wasn't expecting to see any eggs for another month or so. I was going to start the girls on layer food this week but one of the girls beat me to the punch.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

So cool! Congrats


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Woohoo! Congratulations to you and Ham!


----------



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

How many of us have a phone pic of our first egg in the phone photo gallery??....we are sooooo proud.....grats on egg#1


----------



## Hammhocks (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks! I found our 2nd egg yesterday afternoon! Another green one. I thought I was going to witness our 3rd egg being laid. One of our Easter Eggers went to the nesting box while I was in the coop giving everyone a treat. She stayed there for a while and "squatted" a few times but... no egg laid. Our girls will be 4 months old this Sunday. I never expected to see eggs this soon.  Our friend called this morning, very excited. He has 4 month old ladies too and he now has 2 eggs. Pretty cool to be adults and sharing photo text messages of our chicken's eggs.


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

Congratulations! How egg-citing! ;-)


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Cool, Congrats !


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Happy dance. Congrats. My first egg is framed on in a shadow box.


----------



## Hammhocks (Jan 19, 2013)

Jim said:


> Happy dance. Congrats. My first egg is framed on in a shadow box.


What an awesome idea!  I wish I had thought to do that.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

My wife even did a cross stitch for the background.


----------



## sociallyskilled (Apr 25, 2013)

*Pic!*

I'd love to see a picture of your shadow box and cross stitch. Our girls are 2 months old, so we won't get eggs for a few more months yet, but I'm sure we're going to be elated when we get our first egg!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

sociallyskilled said:


> I'd love to see a picture of your shadow box and cross stitch. Our girls are 2 months old, so we won't get eggs for a few more months yet, but I'm sure we're going to be elated when we get our first egg!


Here it is.


----------



## Chicka-Js (May 3, 2013)

That is so neat. I can't wait until we get to post our first egg.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Chicka-Js said:


> That is so neat. I can't wait until we get to post our first egg.


We did have to chip away at the back of the egg to git it to fit, width wise. That was nerve wracking.


----------



## L0rZ (Mar 23, 2013)

I love that idea! It's so cute and crafty! I wish I would have seen it sooner!


----------



## pammy226 (May 18, 2013)

What a fantastic idea! I have only got my girls today so will be a while yet but might have to copy you


----------

